
The curious history of the clothespeg - pepys
https://medium.com/the-economist/the-curious-history-of-the-clothespeg-3f8615519c61#.g1b6jmmhv
======
LeifCarrotson
This article was originally on the front page 19 hours ago, with 2 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13273626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13273626)

You submitted it again 9 hours ago with a random #.g1b6jmmhv anchor:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13276168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13276168)

And then 4 hours ago with the #.g1b6jmmhv anchor.

I don't think we need to resubmit this again. The duplicate URL detection
mechanisms, however, may need to be revisited.

